# North Coast of South America? help?



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

annman said:


> ^^ SHAME! I can understand how it sounds to the Colombians, Venezuelans and Guyanans!  Lived in America for a while and being from South Africa, I got asked countless times why I was white, where S.Africa was (thought the name was obvious) and if I lived in shacks or in huts and how could I think Florida was hot, because I must be from a desert or tropical-jungle?!
> 
> It's actually a complete problem with the US Geography and History school curriculum. They are really over-focused on the USA and don't have much in the syllabus about the rest of the world. Maybe when the USA gets a new, more globally minded administration in 2009, things will change.


Just remember that they think ( most of them ) that their country is called America and ignore that America is a whole continent wich includes more that 35 countries and islands !!!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*Los Roques, Venezuela (white sands, a paradise, a beautiful national park):*





































*NORTH COAST OF FALCON STATE, VENEZUELA (NEAR ARUBA ISLAND)*

*Paraguaná (pink salty lakes, where the desert join with sea; beaches: adicora, el supi, cabo san roman, villa marina, cities: Punto Fijo and Pueblo Nuevo)
*






















































*
Coro (dunes in a national park, desert and the historical town World Heritage by UNESCO)*


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks for the photos Occit!! Venezuela = pure beauty :cheers:
i think that's where I might be heading 





alessandro_q said:


> I never meant to be mean !!!  !!!


its ok!!! :yes:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

AcesHigh said:


> Does Fortaleza, Brazil, also classifies as South America´s northern coast?
> 
> right of the red circle, in the image


I think that would be more Eastern Coast. It's North for Brazil, but South America's coast goes way up further North from French Guyana on, so IMO North Coast of SA would be the Guyanas, Venezuela, Colombia and Ecuador.


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Why don't you go to the mexican caribbean and stop wasting time hahaha there are lots of airports there !!!


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

oh yea, id prefer to stay within Spanish and English speaking nations because those are the only two languages i speak. but itd be cool to though, maybe slightly too far though.




alessandro_q said:


> I never meant to be mean !!!  !!!





alessandro_q said:


> Why don't you go to the mexican caribbean and stop wasting time hahaha there are lots of airports there !!!



:hahano:
You just contradicted yourself. Now GTF out of this thread


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

O.k. I'll gtf out of your thread because other people is laughing at you and you treat me in this way !!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

You should go to Cartagena - Colombia...that city is impresiive.


alejoaoa said:


> CARTAGENA - Colombia
> 
> Skyline
> Fotos de Timmy Turner
> ...


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

The city seems really really nice. Any info on it? Is it safe for tourists?



alessandro_q said:


> O.k. I'll gtf out of your thread because other people is laughing at you and you treat me in this way !!!


:lol: not worth my time


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

MDguy said:


> The city seems really really nice. Any info on it? Is it safe for tourists?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: not worth my time


Yes, it is safe. The only place in Colombia that is not safe is the jungle.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*You could visit the 5 biggest islands in venezuelan caribbean too :*



WG-85 said:


> *Paisajes de las 5 islas más grandes de Venezuela
> 
> 1.Isla de Margarita-Estado Nueva Esparta-1.072 km²
> 2.Isla La Tortuga- Dependencias Federales-156,6 km²
> ...


----------



## danielVE64 (Mar 2, 2008)

I recommend you to visit Venezuela, as you can see in the pictures of Occit, Venezuela has the most beautiful beaches and islands of the Caribbean.

I suggest to visit Los Roques National Park, beautiful islands with an enormous touristic potential, white sands, and coral reefs. If you want to visit Los Roques you can take a plane from the Simon Bolivar International Airport (the main airport of Venezuela) to Los Roques Airport.

Margarita is a beautiful island too, is the main island of Nueva Esparta State and has impressive beaches and historical places, such as, castles, forts, churches and others touristic places. Go to the San San Carlos de Borromeo Castle or La Galera Fort. The Laguna de la Restinga National Park is an impressive natural place to visit, and don't forget to visit the Church of la Virgen del Valle. The most beautiful beaches are Playa el Agua, El Yaque, Pampatar, Puerto Cruz and La Galera. If you are from Europe, Canada or Brazil, you can take a direct flight to the Santiago Mariño International Airport. 

Coro is a cultural and historical city located in Falcon State, Coro and its Port are considered as a World Heritage Site by UNESCO. There are flights from Aruba to Las Piedras International Airport. Go to the Medanos de Coro National Park, Morrocoy National Park (approximately one hour from Coro) and the historical downtown of Coro.

Other places in Venezuela are Canaima National Park, where is located the Angel Falls, the highest free-falling waterfall of the world in Bolivar State.

Merida City is a beautiful city located in the heart of the Venezuelan Andes, and where is located the Pico Bolivar, the highest mountain in Venezuela that is covered with snow and three small glaciers, and the the world's highest and longest cable car.

The Mochima National Park and Puerto La Cruz city have really nice beaches and you can visit the capital of Venezuela too, Caracas.

You have to be careful in Venezuela. I dont recommend to go alone in the night in some places, e.g. in Caracas you should stay in the East of the city, preferibly in Chacao Municipality or Las Mercedes District located in Baruta Municipality, that have restaurants, theaters and nice malls. Do not use public buses in Caracas, use the subway, the Metrobus that are more secure and cheaper, though if you have enough money to spend take a cab.

Hope you have a nice vacation and come to visit Venezuela 

You won't regret! If you have any doubt send me a PM


----------



## allatp (Feb 15, 2008)

MDguy,
If you decide to go to Cartagena: Take a flight from Aruba to Cartagena connecting through Barranquilla, round trip. The airline is AIRES, the web page is: www.aires.aero.
Once in Cartagena you should be able to visit the ISLAS DEL ROSARIO National Park, ist's beautiful, just go there!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!! 

AA


----------



## Andrevs (Jul 29, 2007)

MDguy said:


> The city seems really really nice. Any info on it? Is it safe for tourists?


its completly safe, actually Cartagena its Colombia's main touristic city and thousand of tourist from everywhere visit it every year, and they usually return. The main touristic atractions are the walled city(its really beatifull, full of colonial constructions) the fortress, the beaches and the islands. there its also a grate night life, gastronomic and cultural offer.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks you all!! This is a hard decision. Thanks for your help


----------



## Andrevs (Jul 29, 2007)

MDguy said:


> Thanks you all!! This is a hard decision. Thanks for your help


well if you decide for Cartagena don't doubt in asking us for any help or guidence, you can go Colombia's part in forum or use pm.

Here is a thread of Cartagena's pictures if you want to know more about how the city looks like.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470868&page=31


----------



## danielVE64 (Mar 2, 2008)

MDguy said:


> Thanks you all!! This is a hard decision. Thanks for your help


Well, if you finally come to Venezuela send me a PM and I'll help you. I forgot to say that some of the Venezuelan airports have direct flights from Aruba:

-Simón Bolívar International Airport (Vargas State-Maiquetia, also serves to Caracas): Aserca Airlines, Avior Airlines, Santa Bárbara Airlines and Venezolana.

-Del Caribe International General Santiago Mariño Airport (Nueva Esparta State-Margarita Island): Avior Airlines.

-La Chinita International Airport (Zulia State-Maracaibo): Aserca Airlines, Avior Airlines, Santa Bárbara Airlines and Venezolana.

-Arturo Michelena International Airport (Carabobo State-Valencia): Avior Airlines.

-Josefa Camejo International Airport (Falcon State-Las Piedras, also serves to Coro): Linea Aerea Aerocaribe, Santa Bárbara Airlines, Sol America and Tiara Air.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

danielVE64 said:


> Well, if you finally come to Venezuela send me a PM and I'll help you. I forgot to say that some of the Venezuelan airports have direct flights from Aruba:
> 
> -Simón Bolívar International Airport (Vargas State-Maiquetia, also serves to Caracas): Aserca Airlines, Avior Airlines, Santa Bárbara Airlines and Venezolana.
> 
> ...


Colombia has also direct flights to Oranjestad.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean (Jul 5, 2008)

in terms of overall beauty, go for south america. *SATISFACTION GUARANTEED!!!*


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

MDguy said:


> Hello! Well soon i will be heading to Aruba for vacation. after that, im planning on going somewhere on the north coast of South America. I was wondering where i could go and also what to do there if i get there. Are there any airports along the coast? It would be GREAT if i got some info - where to go, what to do, whats safe and isn't, etc- if there isn't any, thats ok! ill spend more time in Aruba  Suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thank you!


For sure you have to go to Paraguana Peninsula in Venezuela, lots of airlines have non-stop flights from Oranjestad, Aruba to Las Piedras, Venezuela everyday. You can stay in Villa Caribe and enjoy beautiful beaches in the five star Eurobuilding Villa Caribe Hotel. You can also buy whatever you want to in the free taxes area of Punto Fijo, you can also go to Tucacas and enjoy the keys (Morrocoy) and Los Roques Archipelago... where even Leo Di Caprio has been to... every thing in venezuelan caribbean is AWESOME  ^^

PS: You can go to Venezuela in the morning and return to Aruba in the afternoon :cheers:


----------

